# Murray 8hp 27" Wheel lock & release problem



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

Model 627804x6a S/N S001587761683
I'm new to your site but have read most every topic I thought applied to me and couldn't find the answer I need. 
I picked this up last year, no idea what year it is but it's in excellent shape and it worked great. First snow of the year last night and had an issue with the wheels locking up under load. Going along blowing and all of a sudden wheel lock, give it a good shove and start moving again for a couple feet and then same issue. Sometimes I have to rock it to and fro to free them up. With no load it drives perfectly. When I tip it on the hood the wheels move freely, friction plate and rubber drive wheel in very good shape along with a new belt. What's causing the lock up?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Does this machine have power steering clutches on each handle?


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

No, it does not. Just drive and impeller.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds to me like a broken or missing return spring for the Drive Plate Assembly.


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what or where that is but the drive plate returns to neutral without issue. Of course it is returning while not running or under load.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Mur278 said:


> I'm not sure what or where that is but the drive plate returns to neutral without issue. Of course it is returning while not running or under load.


I assume you have checked the friction wheel, and friction disk for oil or grease and both are squeeky clean?? You might need to tighten up on the cable adjustment for the traction clutch to get a tighter fit of wheel to disk


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

s it really locking or is it slipping? My guess is slipping and the belt is not able to handle the extra load. You might check that the belt is no to long and the tension is good.


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

The friction wheel & disk are very clean and make strong contact. I'm not having an issue getting it to engage but with the wheels being locked up and not moving while disk is engaged. I'm very handy but definitely feeling snowblower stupid........


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not slipping, wheels locking. Belt is new and tightens nicely.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Possibly some worn bushings are allowing a jackshaft to **** just enough to bind things up?


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

After reading many of the forum questions/answers that was my guess as well. Unfortunately I cannot duplicate it while not under load or see anything blatantly worn so am unsure where to even start.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

hmmm? Guess that gets us down to chain, shaft, or bearings then. Something must be able to slip out of alignment. Lok for slop at any point and the teeth of the sprockets...... chain look good? Tension on it....?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah that's where I'm thinking - check the weld on the friction plate too - they look like a tack weld to me in this pic: Snowblower Friction Disc | Part Number 583163YZMA | GUARANTEED FIT from Sears PartsDirect


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have looked at those but without having looked at other blowers don't have the knowledge to determine if there is the proper slop or tension on the chain. Sprockets have no missing teeth and everything moves so freely I can't see, or hear, a bad bearing.


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welds are good on friction disk.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The Murray's/MTD's are not exactly slop free for sure - but you should be able to try twisting and moving one end of the shafts around and see any obvious excess movement. I am wondering if maybe a shaft key or roll pin is broken also.....? Might be enough to let it go some but not take much load also...?


----------



## Mur278 (Dec 30, 2015)

I really appreciate all your help and thoughts on this. It appears it's time for me to start taking this apart until I find something.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Mur278 said:


> After reading many of the forum questions/answers that was my guess as well. Unfortunately I cannot duplicate it while not under load or see anything blatantly worn so am unsure where to even start.


You could drive the machine up against a wall, (with some cardboard as a buffer) so that you have forward resistance, and see if the wheels buck from true, which might show you which bushing has too much play, if that is the problem. Leave the augers off for that test, and use a low gear.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

That friction wheel is $20. cheaper on " PartsAndService.com " if you need it.
Sid


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd say bearing, but I would not rule out chain. 

The bearing would explain the lock up under load. But then again, the friction disc could also explain slippage. The friction disc, given that there is enough left, could be adjusted to possibly overcome the symptoms. I'd check the bearings for sure. The chain, if it's stretched would present itself as a slip and a pop. That's not what you have described. 

Is there any chance for pics?


----------

